# Couch to 5k



## tiloah (Apr 7, 2011)

Started the couch to 5k today. It's not pretty, but then it never is. Actually when I finished I was thinking to myself, "Gosh that was a lot easier than I had anticipated." Then I realized I had programmed my watch to do half the workout! 

Anyway here's what square one looks like:  

	
	
		
		
	


	





I hope you don't mind if I post my progress here from time to time... keep me honest. How are y'alls workouts going, if you're in a place that you can do that?


----------



## soiledshorts (Apr 8, 2011)

Can you explain the couch to 5k program a bit? I've never heard of it


----------



## Keona (Apr 8, 2011)

right on!!


----------



## tiloah (Apr 8, 2011)

soiledshorts said:


> Can you explain the couch to 5k program a bit? I've never heard of it


The Couch to 5k is basically a training program to get people who have no fitness or who have lost their fitness up to recommended levels. In two months it trains you up to running a 5k. I think it's an extremely valuable tool in preventing people from getting over enthusiastic and burning themselves out when they decide to "get fit."


----------



## slightlysilly (Apr 8, 2011)

You know, when I was on 40mgs of Prednisone and full of energy, I would have considered the couch to 5k... but now that I'm on a measly 7.5 and tapering down... the thought has lost its luster.... 

Good luck though! and Rock on! 

Cheers!


----------



## Keona (Apr 8, 2011)

lol..Maura...


----------



## Misty-Eyed (Apr 8, 2011)

That's excellent going. It's always amazing to see how you progress! I was doing well till I went into hospital. Now I'm scared to do a 20 min run incase I can't make it. I keep putting it off...


----------



## tiloah (Apr 8, 2011)

Misty-Eyed said:


> That's excellent going. It's always amazing to see how you progress! I was doing well till I went into hospital. Now I'm scared to do a 20 min run incase I can't make it. I keep putting it off...


Try the program! Even if you "can't make it," at least you'll be on the track to getting back there.

I know how unbelievably frustrating it is... Your brain thinks you are capable of so much more than your body because it remembers what you used to be able to do. That's why the program is so important (for me at least) because even if I feel like I can do more, I am making sure I only do what my body is capable of right now.


----------



## tiloah (Apr 8, 2011)

slightlysilly said:


> You know, when I was on 40mgs of Prednisone and full of energy, I would have considered the couch to 5k... but now that I'm on a measly 7.5 and tapering down... the thought has lost its luster....
> 
> Good luck though! and Rock on!
> 
> Cheers!


Yea I am really not looking forward to tapering. My doc seems to think it will put me in remission and I will stay there, so I'm starting to exercise now and he better be right! I am not going to have another "flare" interrupt my training.


----------



## Misty-Eyed (Apr 8, 2011)

diesanduhr said:


> Try the program! Even if you "can't make it," at least you'll be on the track to getting back there.
> 
> I know how unbelievably frustrating it is... Your brain thinks you are capable of so much more than your body because it remembers what you used to be able to do. That's why the program is so important (for me at least) because even if I feel like I can do more, I am making sure I only do what my body is capable of right now.


I can still do 15 mins of continuous running so I don't think I need to start again from the beginning lol. I just need to brave it! I was only in hospital for 4 days so I didn't get too side tracked. Was annoying though, because the week before I had done 5k and was about to do my first official 5k before I suddenly got ill! Grr! 

I see what you mean though. I've been using micoach which allows me to know I'm not taking things too fast. Sometimes you do really have to push yourself. I'm often capable of doing more than I think I can!


----------



## Sha0913 (Apr 8, 2011)

I love love love this idea.  I have always been active, even when I was fighting Crohns when I was younger, but for some reason, I have felt drained and have really wanted to get active again, if you dont count 4 kids, work, soccer teams and sooo much more not active.  I am starting this on Monday April 11th, it is supposed to be 80 degrees here.  i am so excited, thanks for the info.  :rof:


----------



## tiloah (Apr 8, 2011)

Misty-Eyed said:


> I can still do 15 mins of continuous running so I don't think I need to start again from the beginning lol. I just need to brave it! I was only in hospital for 4 days so I didn't get too side tracked. Was annoying though, because the week before I had done 5k and was about to do my first official 5k before I suddenly got ill! Grr!
> 
> I see what you mean though. I've been using micoach which allows me to know I'm not taking things too fast. Sometimes you do really have to push yourself. I'm often capable of doing more than I think I can!


Well regardless of what you're capable of, I was trying to say it's OK if you can't "make it." I just mean don't put expectations on yourself to the point where you're not doing anything at all. Just do what you can!


----------



## tiloah (Apr 8, 2011)

Sha0913 said:


> I love love love this idea.  I have always been active, even when I was fighting Crohns when I was younger, but for some reason, I have felt drained and have really wanted to get active again, if you dont count 4 kids, work, soccer teams and sooo much more not active.  I am starting this on Monday April 11th, it is supposed to be 80 degrees here.  i am so excited, thanks for the info.  :rof:


Awesome! Post here with your progress so we can keep each other motivated! You're a brave soul to exercise in 80 degree whether though. I would wilt after 15 seconds!


----------



## Misty-Eyed (Apr 8, 2011)

Yeah, I'm pretty good at being hard on myself when it comes to running! 

Still, the weather is lovely at the moment so I'm going to aim to give it a try on Saturday evening on Sunday.


----------



## tiloah (Apr 8, 2011)

Misty-Eyed said:


> Yeah, I'm pretty good at being hard on myself when it comes to running!
> 
> Still, the weather is lovely at the moment so I'm going to aim to give it a try on Saturday evening on Sunday.


That sounds nice. Remember to enjoy it. 

We moved right before the beginning of winter to our new place that's right next to a park with a nice trail (on the big lake outside of Seattle, Lake Washington). Yesterday was the first time I've been able to take advantage of it. It's finally warm enough/staying light out long enough. It was nice and so beautiful! I do appreciate the brisk weather though, I'll be in trouble when it gets warmer.


----------



## hawkeye (Apr 8, 2011)

diesanduhr - What model of Garmin do you have to get the printout like that? I am still trying to get back into runnng as I wasn't well earlier in the year.  I did 1 km on Saturday.

I was planning on getting out a couple of evenings this week to run but did not. Your post has inspired me to get out for a run tomorrow morning and Sunday morning.

Mark


----------



## tiloah (Apr 8, 2011)

I have this Garmin watch. It's an older model but a lot of people I knew back when I was more involved with the running community preferred it over the newer ones. I have heard there is a thing called "My Tracks" on smart phones (Android?) that will track where you are in Google Maps. Pretty nuts! I love my Garmin. I usually run with a heart rate monitor too, but I haven't dug that out yet.

I'm glad you are going to go running! I'm glad to hear you are well enough to try getting back into it. It's amazing how significantly being sick can affect our ability to take care of ourselves.


----------



## hawkeye (Apr 9, 2011)

diesanduhr- That is the same Garmin that my wife has.  I use the forerunner 201 that was a hand me down from her when she bought the 305.

I did 2.14km (a little over 1.25 miles) in 15:05 this morning.  I did 3 and 1's (ran for 3 minutes and walked for a minute).

Mark


----------



## ameslouise (Apr 9, 2011)

Good luck!  And yes, please keep us posted on your progress!!

- Ames


----------



## tiloah (Apr 10, 2011)

hawkeye said:


> diesanduhr- That is the same Garmin that my wife has.  I use the forerunner 201 that was a hand me down from her when she bought the 305.
> 
> I did 2.14km (a little over 1.25 miles) in 15:05 this morning.  I did 3 and 1's (ran for 3 minutes and walked for a minute).
> 
> Mark


That's awesome! Keep up the good work.


----------



## tiloah (Apr 20, 2011)

Getting stronger... I don't want to go back to skating until I see my doc again. I want to ask if surgery is entirely unreasonable. I would hate to start skating and have my heart broken again by having to stop again.

I really want to do another half marathon for the CCFA but I don't think I could raise the funds. Last time I didn't meet the fundraising minimum and it came out of pocket. Hrm. But I am getting ahead of myself.


----------



## Sha0913 (Apr 21, 2011)

I havent figured out how to post my running charts, but I am finishing up my second week and already, even though sorer than ever, am feeling so much stronger and better.  Thanks so much for posting this info so that we could enjoy it too.   There is a Guts and Glory CCFA 5k in Ocean City NJ that I'm planning to attend and the only thing out of pocket is the $20 registration and then you can get no sponsers or lots.  


Also what kind of skating?  diesanduhr


----------



## tiloah (Apr 25, 2011)

Sha0913 said:


> I havent figured out how to post my running charts, but I am finishing up my second week and already, even though sorer than ever, am feeling so much stronger and better.  Thanks so much for posting this info so that we could enjoy it too.   There is a Guts and Glory CCFA 5k in Ocean City NJ that I'm planning to attend and the only thing out of pocket is the $20 registration and then you can get no sponsers or lots.
> 
> 
> Also what kind of skating?  diesanduhr


That's so great! Let us know on here if you decide to fundraise. I am chugging along in the program. Some days I wake up with so much pain I am hunched over and have trouble walking - I don't run on those days. Hehe.

I have been training to play roller derby. Thus far the league I want to play for has not picked me up, but I know when they do it will feel so good to look back at how much work I put in to get there.


----------



## hawkeye (Apr 25, 2011)

I've been sidelined with bronchitis / respratory infection since Tuesday so unfortunately the running is not getting done.  I am going to try to get out mid week.

Mark


----------



## tiloah (Apr 25, 2011)

Ugh bronchitis! Get some rest and feel better.


----------



## hawkeye (Apr 25, 2011)

I am feeling better today.  I was supposed to be off work Wednesday and Thursday but I ended up going into the office Wednesday morning to finish up a report and doing a bit of work from remotely from home.


----------



## LtHuff (Apr 27, 2011)

That's great you are doing that.  My wife and I have recently began running again since the weather is a bit nicer.  We are also working towards the 5k.  We are using the FIRST (The Furman Institute of Running and Scientific Training) plan.  If i ever actually hook up my garmin to my computer we will post our workouts.


----------



## tiloah (Apr 27, 2011)

LtHuff said:


> That's great you are doing that.  My wife and I have recently began running again since the weather is a bit nicer.  We are also working towards the 5k.  We are using the FIRST (The Furman Institute of Running and Scientific Training) plan.  If i ever actually hook up my garmin to my computer we will post our workouts.


Oooh I have never heard of FIRST before, that's neat! I am drawn to it because it includes the word "scientific." :thumleft: Keep us updated on your progress even if you don't connect the Garmin.


----------



## LtHuff (Apr 28, 2011)

W00t just got back from my lunch run, short 2.4 miles, but it felt great to get out and feel the nice weather.  Can't run tonight so just used my lunch instead.  Anyone useing the Merrell Barefoot shoes?  I use the Vibram Five Fingers and need a regular shoe because the military doesn't allow the five fingers any more.


----------



## hawkeye (May 2, 2011)

I did 3.4 km (just over 2 miles) tonight before supper, first time out in 2 weeks.


----------



## tiloah (May 2, 2011)

Yea! I did 1.55 tonight.


----------



## LtHuff (May 3, 2011)

last week I was able to get in over 7 miles...at 2.5 with the wife so far this week.


----------



## hawkeye (May 4, 2011)

diesanduhr said:


> Yea! I did 1.55 tonight.


Good stuff.  I was going to go for a run tonight but the weather was a bit on the cool and damp side.


----------



## Misty-Eyed (May 5, 2011)

So I'd been a bit naughty and hadn't gone out in nearly a month! Found a nice programme on micoach for getting me back into things and tonight shall be my third run of the week. I forgot how good it feels afterwards! 

The nice weather has certainly been helping with my motivation too. As has all the runners I see on my way to and from work.


----------



## LtHuff (May 5, 2011)

I agree the weather has shifted me out of the dormant winter mood into I need to get out and get something done!  

The running has been great for my wife and I, allows us to talk during the warm up and cool down.  Burn some of the frustration of the day's events during the actual workout.  Now I need to add in some weight lifting and will be set IF i can stick with it for longer than six weeks.


----------



## Misty-Eyed (May 5, 2011)

I find it so hard to run with other people. They're either too fast for me to keep pace with, or too slow. How do you do it?!


----------



## LtHuff (May 5, 2011)

Well i am quite a bit faster than my wife...I run about a 7:50/mile she is like a 9:30-10:00/mile.   We warmup at her ten then work up to an 8min/mile.  That way I don't kill her and make it so its not fun for her.

Also during the slower runs i just try and get my form and breathing down.  If you have a dog you can let the slower person take the dog because more often then not the dog will pull helping the slower person keep pace.


----------



## LtHuff (May 6, 2011)

Yeeeeeow!!  My hamstrings are and back are killin me today.  Wife and I went and did a yoga class, besides P90x I had never done any type of yoga.  It was very different from the P90x version.  Most definitely a good workout though.


----------



## tiloah (May 6, 2011)

I am having trouble motivating. I have been absolutely exhausted the last few days, I've usually been crawling into bed after work. I bought some new running shoes hoping to nip that knee pain in the bud.

Glad to see you guys are keeping it up.


----------



## Misty-Eyed (May 6, 2011)

Thanks for the advice LtHuff. 

My thighs are killing me from doing 20 mins yesterday.


----------



## hawkeye (May 6, 2011)

I just got in from a 4.3k (2.6 mi) run (walked a bit of it as it wasn't a flat course).  The running is getting better.


----------



## LtHuff (May 6, 2011)

Great job all!  I have a run tonight i am not motivated at all for, so gonna head over to that motivational thread look at some pics and hopefully get my mind into the right gear!  Going for 2.5miles tonight, will let you know how it goes.


----------



## Misty-Eyed (May 7, 2011)

Just finished my run for today. It always amazes me how I manage to forget how hard running is and how much determination it takes to keep going, before each run!! 

I guess it's because after I've cooled down, I feel amazing and like I could do it all over again. 

Still, I'm thinking the mental challenge of running is giving my mental health a good work out too! 

Also, I find that seeing people running, either while I'm out and about or on video clips helps keep me motivated.


----------



## LtHuff (May 7, 2011)

Misty-Eyed said:


> Just finished my run for today. It always amazes me how I manage to forget how hard running is and how much determination it takes to keep going, before each run!!
> 
> I guess it's because after I've cooled down, I feel amazing and like I could do it all over again.
> 
> ...


Yup, yesterday after work I most definitely did not want to run, but i put on the running clothes and the vibrams and out we went.  It was great, the weather was perfect and my wife and I picked up the pace and got a good workout in.

Good job in getting out there, that's half the battle, once you get your lifestyle into a pattern then you will feel bad when you don't go running.

Good Luck and keep it up!


----------



## Misty-Eyed (May 7, 2011)

LtHuff said:


> Yup, yesterday after work I most definitely did not want to run, but i put on the running clothes and the vibrams and out we went.  It was great, the weather was perfect and my wife and I picked up the pace and got a good workout in.
> 
> Good job in getting out there, that's half the battle, once you get your lifestyle into a pattern then you will feel bad when you don't go running.
> 
> Good Luck and keep it up!


Ah going out for a run after work is definitely the hardest!! Glad you both managed to do it though! 

Yeah I've been running since last August now and have been pretty determined. I used to go out in the rain and even did quite a few runs in the snow. Ice was the only thing that stopped a couple of runs and then my hospital stay really messed up my training! Glad I'm getting back into it. 

It's just a shame that I'm primarily getting fit before my major op later this year. I want to be as fit as possible to prevent complications and to speed up my recovery. I'm thinking that getting back into running after the op will be my hardest challenge yet though! I'm determined that I want to do a 5k race and even possibly a 10k depending on when my surgery is.


----------



## hawkeye (May 7, 2011)

Misty-Eyed said:


> I'm determined that I want to do a 5k race and even possibly a 10k depending on when my surgery is.


I just started running a year ago and found that setting a goal to do a race is a great motivator.  I am registered for a 5k race next weekend. My New Year's resoultion was to run a 10K this year but unfortunately with the winter weather and being sick, I may be a bit off track on the resoultion so I may have to shoot for an 8K (5 miler) instead. 

Mark


----------



## Misty-Eyed (May 7, 2011)

hawkeye said:


> I just started running a year ago and found that setting a goal to do a race is a great motivator.  I am registered for a 5k race next weekend. My New Year's resoultion was to run a 10K this year but unfortunately with the winter weather and being sick, I may be a bit off track on the resoultion so I may have to shoot for an 8K (5 miler) instead.
> 
> Mark


Luckily for me there is a 5k race every Saturday morning near me. So when ever I'm ready I can go for it. It's free too which is an added bonus! I don't remember if I said earlier in this thread, but I was about to do it in February but landed up in the hospital instead. Doh!

Good luck for next weekend! Let us know how you do


----------



## hawkeye (May 7, 2011)

Thanks.  I am still working my way back up to 10 and 1's (running 10 min and walking a min) in my training so I don't have my heart set on a spectacular finish time. Although, the race is on an airport runway so it will be quite a bit flatter than my normal running routes as of late in my neighbourhood.


----------



## Misty-Eyed (May 8, 2011)

Haha how weird! Running on my local airport's runway would certainly be a bad idea! 

I did read somewhere that even hardcore runners do tactical walks as you can actually improve your overal time by doing so. I think they walked for a minute every mile. It basically allows your legs to use other muscles and let your running muscles rest and allows them to be stronger for the entire run therefore improving your time than if you'd run the entire way. It also improves your mental strength if you know you can rest again in another mile. 

Some people would rather run the whole way, but I think as long as you get there, anything that helps is an bonus!


----------



## hawkeye (May 8, 2011)

I think it's going to be a neat event, it's billed as a unique opportunity to run either a 1 lap or 2 lap race on the actual Runway and Taxiways of the airport and a course that is  flat, fast and traffic free. Interestingly, the runway is not technically closed it is just a 2 hourish window between flights.

The training program I followed is based on the 10 minute run, 1 minute walk. The 1 minute walk apparently works as a break and allows the leg muscles a bit of stretch.

I did 4.5 k this morning.  It was hard to get going, but once I got the first kilometre in, it went better.


----------



## Misty-Eyed (May 8, 2011)

It does sound like a unique opportunity! 

You're doing really well then. I always think the first mile of running is always the hardest. It takes a while for my muscles to get into it. What kind of time are you aiming for? I really want to do my first 5k in under 30 mins.


----------



## hawkeye (May 8, 2011)

I am hoping for a time between 30 and 40 minutes. 

My first event last July was a 2.6 miler (4.2 km) that I did in 27:04 (I suprised myself and placed 2nd out of 8 in my age category).  I did a 5K on New Year's Eve in about 35 minutes after rarely running between mid-November and New Years.

I think doing your first 5k in under 30 minutes is quite good.


----------



## Misty-Eyed (May 8, 2011)

lol thanks Mark, I still have to get there first haha. 

Well done for doing your 5k on New Years eve in that time. I don't think I could manage 5k at all without any serious training! I think you may end up surprising yourself again


----------



## LtHuff (May 9, 2011)

After working in the yard all day and intalling fence posts was really not wanting to run, but we pushed ourselves and got 2.4 miles done.  My wife has improved tremendously in the four weeks we have been running/walking.  

This morning I rode my bike to work, its only about 4 miles but I have to wear nice dress clothes so stuffing them in a backpack doesn't make them look too good.  Oh well!  Biking will definitely help with strength and endurance.


----------



## Misty-Eyed (May 9, 2011)

lol one of my friends (who is doing a phd in strength and conditioning and is very fit) suggested I cycle to work! I think he's having a laugh. It's 16 miles and very hilly. Not to mention the extremely unpredictable weather we get here. 

But anyway. My 'easy' run tonight was a lot harder than expected.. I'm putting it down to not being hydrated enough, but still did some hard core resistance work after. I've deserved my dinner today!


----------



## LtHuff (May 9, 2011)

ugh if I had 16 miles to go then I would have to get a road bike.  I use my mtn bike currently.  We have one employee that rides in pretty much every weather except for snowstorms.  He rides a 34 miles one way!


----------



## Misty-Eyed (May 9, 2011)

That is really crazy. But credit to him!

Even if I was really fit, I don't think it would be safe to cycle it. It's either city centre driving- don't know if you've ever been to England, but our roads are MUCH smaller than in the states. Then there's a huge hilly duel carriage way where people drive like 90mph. 

I think I'll stick to my car and running after work!


----------



## LtHuff (May 9, 2011)

umm yeah that sounds a bit crazy.  He has trails that are built especially for walkers/cyclists for the most part.  Here in Colorado we have a lot of roads with a bike lane because of the outdoorsy types we have.


----------



## Misty-Eyed (May 10, 2011)

That sounds ideal. We have bike lanes in some parts of towns but that's as far as it goes.


----------



## LtHuff (May 11, 2011)

The program my wife and I are doing is definitely getting tougher.  She is handling it well though, we are now up to walking for 10 min warmup then running for 3 min walking for 1 minute.  We have been doing this in sets of 4 now its up to 5.  Then a 10 min cooldown walk.  Its great to see her improve the way she has.  Hope your workouts are all going well!


----------



## tiloah (May 12, 2011)

I am having a lot more pain tapering off the Pred so I haven't been running. I'm still reading this thread though, you guys are inspiring me.


----------



## Astra (May 12, 2011)

Lotsa good luck diesanduhr!

I think all you runners are fab!

Me?
I can do the couch to the chair, and then I hyperventilate.


----------



## Misty-Eyed (May 12, 2011)

lol Joan. I used to be the same. Believe me, I thought people were crazy for CHOOSING to exercise. 

Now look at me! My dad still doesn't believe it when I put on my running shoes and go out the door.


----------



## hawkeye (May 12, 2011)

I managed to get 2.4 km in tonight after work.  Had to call it off early as the shins / calves did not feel right. First half decent night all week weatherwise (no rain).


----------



## hawkeye (May 12, 2011)

diesanduhr said:


> I am having a lot more pain tapering off the Pred so I haven't been running. I'm still reading this thread though, you guys are inspiring me.


Hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## hawkeye (May 14, 2011)

I did the 5km runway run at the local airport today and completed it in 34:10. 

I am quite pleased with my time, my runs this week were hard and I was expecting to come in at closer to 40 minutes.  I ended up taking a few walk breaks so the overall pace was 6:50/kilometre (about 11 minutes/mile).


----------



## Misty-Eyed (May 14, 2011)

Well done!! That's really good! You must be happy. Are your legs aching now? 

My running the latter half of the week has been slacking.. I get so tired when I get home from work. I've been having heart palpitations too. Hope I'm not getting anaemic again. grr


----------



## hawkeye (May 14, 2011)

The only part of the legs that are sore are the calves. Some calf raises will be good to strengthen them as it is the only part of the leg that has been sore lately.

The run was great, it was quite fast. I looked down at my GPS and I was running between a 5 and 6 minute kilometre at times so along with working on the endurance to get to the 10 and 1's I have to work on watching my pace.

I find runnng in the evenings after work hard as well.  One strategy I find that works is to run as soon as possible when I get home from work and of course good weather helps too. he


----------



## Misty-Eyed (May 15, 2011)

Yeah, my calves and shins are finding it the hardest to get back into running. They are so stiff when I get home that I can hardly pull my feet back. 

Yeah, I think I'm going to try and remember to take a snack to work to eat before I leave so I'm not starving when I get home. I'd drink some energy drink too but they make me feel anxious and I stopped taking them after I nearly had a caffeine overdose after an unfortunate incident lol. 

Glad you had a good time! What's your next goal?


----------



## hawkeye (May 15, 2011)

The next goal racewise is a 2.5 miler here in July.  They are doing it over 3 years (this is the second year - I ran the first one last year) and the three medals fit together. I ran it last year as my first event.  It will probably be my wife's first event post-pregnancy.

After that I'll probably do a 5 miler later in the summer or in the fall.


----------



## tiloah (May 15, 2011)

hawkeye said:


> I did the 5km runway run at the local airport today and completed it in 34:10.
> 
> I am quite pleased with my time, my runs this week were hard and I was expecting to come in at closer to 40 minutes.  I ended up taking a few walk breaks so the overall pace was 6:50/kilometre (about 11 minutes/mile).


Great work! Keep it up.


----------



## LtHuff (May 16, 2011)

Great job all, we haven't been running in the past few days because I was at drill Thursday-Sunday so no time to go running.  Wife went and visited the parents so pretty much impossible to run while doing that.  

Tonight though!!!  We will get back into it, plus I have to catch up on yard work that didn't get done over the weekend since nobody was home  

Recently I have lost my appetite so I have begun losing weight that I can't afford to.  In three days I lost six pounds   Had to go to the Docs to check my automated WBC from the Imuran.  Its really low so I have to get it checked again this week and hopefully it has stabilized.  Still in some pain, but better than before on the lower dosage of Imuran.


----------



## tiloah (May 16, 2011)

I hope your WBCs have stabilized and you find your appetite again. I'm amazed you can still run and even think about yard work. Hope you feel better.

I am hoping *fingers crossed* to make it out to run tonight. So far not too much pain... I was home alone all day yesterday and after almost three days of no bathroom I made up for it in a hurry... it was rough but I felt a lot better. I'm guessing things got "stuck" at my TI and then finally made it through all at once. Or is this just standard constipation (never been constipated so I don't know what it is?) Well that was a tangent.

It has been a while (according to my Google doc, exactly two weeks) since I last ran... not sure what part of the program to insert myself at. Probably going to try the more challenging and I can back off if I need to.

Edit - I made this post so you guys would keep me honest. I'll have to check in on whether I get out tonight.


----------



## Grumbletum (May 16, 2011)

Diesandhur, sorry OT, but what happened to the rest of your signature? I really loved it and was going to write it down. Where is it from?


----------



## tiloah (May 16, 2011)

Oh, haha, I just thought maybe it was too long/repetitive. I think it's really beautiful and I can appreciate the sentiment. I am also basically in love with Dessa and all of her work.

There's a music video on youtube here. Here are the complete lyrics:

I'm building a body
From balsam and ash
I'm building a body with
No god attached.

I'm building a body
From blueprints in Braille
I'm building a body
where our design has failed.

There's a book full of plans
at the feet of poor Atlas
Titled 'For Man'
But the architects
Only drew blanks,
Now there's nowhere to go
But go back, go back,
Go back, go back.


----------



## tiloah (May 16, 2011)

1.45. Ouch! I was slow, I thought I was fast. But at least I got out there.

Does anyone else yawn uncontrollably while they run? So annoying.


----------



## Misty-Eyed (May 17, 2011)

I'm at the point where I don't really care how slow I am as long as I make it! The more I stick at it, the faster I'll (hopefully!) get. 

I yawn a bit at the start of my runs sometimes but nothing uncontrollably! Is it something that's always happened?

LtHuff, don't be too hard on yourself, esp if you're not feeling overly great. I feel a bit bad that I'd actually like to lose 6lbs on my own! I only ever lose weight when I'm ill.


----------



## Grumbletum (May 17, 2011)

diesanduhr said:


> Oh, haha, I just thought maybe it was too long/repetitive. I think it's really beautiful and I can appreciate the sentiment. I am also basically in love with Dessa and all of her work.
> 
> There's a music video on youtube here. Here are the complete lyrics:
> 
> ...


Thank you! :hug: How are you doing? What's happening with the Pred taper?


----------



## LtHuff (May 17, 2011)

Well didn't want to but my wife and I made it out there last night.  She didn't think she was going to be able to finish but she pulled it through.  I have slowed our pace down so I don't injure her.  We got in 2.69 miles in 36 minutes.  Last week it was 2.3 in 36 minutes so a good boost!  (We didn't take the dog this time and it was SOOO much easier to run without her)

I don't yawn, but I get bored really quickly.  I would much rather be mountain biking, but i get off work too late to be able to go to a trail and make it home for dinner at a relatively decent time.


----------



## hawkeye (May 17, 2011)

I don't yawn uncontrollably either. 

No run today, I went into work at 8 AM and am just  getting home at midnight.


----------



## Misty-Eyed (May 18, 2011)

8 till midnight?! OUCH.

I went for my run after work last night and it was great. Glad I did it. Eating a bread roll before I left work was also a very good idea.

Also glad I don't have a planned run for tonight because I am SO tired today.


----------



## LtHuff (May 18, 2011)

Ugh gotta run tonight, but the weather is crappy right now.  Hopefully it will clear up by tonight.

If you're tired, just go for a short walk it may re-juvenate you!


----------



## Misty-Eyed (May 18, 2011)

I would, but it's pouring down with rain. I think an early night will do the trick


----------



## hawkeye (May 18, 2011)

Misty-Eyed said:


> 8 till midnight?! OUCH.
> 
> I went for my run after work last night and it was great. Glad I did it. Eating a bread roll before I left work was also a very good idea.


Yep, usually in at the office for 8, put the coffee on and line up he desk for the day, start work at 8:30 and work until 4:30.  Last night we had our monthly  meeting from 5 until 11:15-11:30 (usually wraps up will by 8:30 or 9)so got home at 12 AM.  My longest day since leaving consulting.

Went for a run tonight but only did a mile before my calves started to hurt, maybe time to rest up for a bit and do some strengthening.

Glad to a snack in the afternoon worked for energy for the run.


----------



## LtHuff (May 19, 2011)

hawkeye said:


> Went for a run tonight but only did a mile before my calves started to hurt, maybe time to rest up for a bit and do some strengthening.


I woke up today with the same problem, calves are way tight and I wasn't even able to run last night because it was pouring down rain.  Must have ran in my dreams or something because yeow!


----------



## Misty-Eyed (May 19, 2011)

That's the weird thing with my legs. My calves and shins feel so tight when I run, but the next day it's my thighs that ache. So weird. 

But the sun was out today and I managed another after work run. Woooo! PLUS I was taking it easier and yet my stats were better than the last time I did that run. Loving it.


----------



## tiloah (May 19, 2011)

Misty-Eyed said:


> That's the weird thing with my legs. My calves and shins feel so tight when I run, but the next day it's my thighs that ache. So weird.
> 
> But the sun was out today and I managed another after work run. Woooo! PLUS I was taking it easier and yet my stats were better than the last time I did that run. Loving it.


Yay! Oh man that's the best.

I always tell myself that these are training runs and I don't need to be competitive with myself but I can't help it. I need to see improvement in basically every run.


----------



## LtHuff (May 19, 2011)

I don't look at run to run, but within a run i will try and make each quarter mile faster than the one before.  Just in case i have a bluh day I won't feel as bad as long as i improve throughout the run.


----------



## tiloah (May 19, 2011)

This is of course a sick side effect of allowing myself a Garmin. If I didn't use that thing I would have no idea if I'm improving or worsening or staying the same. I'd like, just be running.


----------



## LtHuff (May 19, 2011)

diesanduhr said:


> This is of course a sick side effect of allowing myself a Garmin. If I didn't use that thing I would have no idea if I'm improving or worsening or staying the same. I'd like, just be running.


That's very true.  I remember i would just run and feel like i am flying, look down at my watch and see a 10min mile...doh!   I do recommend anyone who runs/bikes to get something to track their heart rate and if you can afford it the gps.  There are a lot of used ones on craigslist and ebay.


----------



## hawkeye (May 19, 2011)

diesanduhr said:


> This is of course a sick side effect of allowing myself a Garmin. If I didn't use that thing I would have no idea if I'm improving or worsening or staying the same. I'd like, just be running.


I like the Garmin.  It's a great pacing tool.

I was having a great run last night pace and endurance wise, but for the calves.  Given that I only got  mile into the run, I think I will take a few days off to see if that helps.


----------



## Misty-Eyed (May 20, 2011)

I would of given running up a LONG time if it wasn't for my iphone + micoach. The GPS is so handy! Plus my iphone at the time was free on my contract and the app is free. So all I needed to get going was to buy some running shoes. Much cheaper than a gym membership!

Just found out that from the 31st May, my daily commute is going to be at least an hour and 10 mins drive each way. Worried as to the impact this is going to have on my running :/ Not to mention my fuel consumption lol.


----------



## hawkeye (May 20, 2011)

Misty-Eyed said:


> Just found out that from the 31st May, my daily commute is going to be at least an hour and 10 mins drive each way. Worried as to the impact this is going to have on my running :/ Not to mention my fuel consumption lol.


An hour and 10 minutes, ouch, does this include waiting in traffic? Can you run on your lunch hour, even if it is a short run? 

It's interesting to see what different people have for commutes, when we were looking at houses, the commute was a consideration. We could have had a 20 kilometre / 20 minute (30-40 min with heavy traffic), but ended up buying in the city with about a 6 kilometre / 10 minute commute.


----------



## Misty-Eyed (May 20, 2011)

hawkeye said:


> An hour and 10 minutes, ouch, does this include waiting in traffic? Can you run on your lunch hour, even if it is a short run?
> 
> It's interesting to see what different people have for commutes, when we were looking at houses, the commute was a consideration. We could have had a 20 kilometre / 20 minute (30-40 min with heavy traffic), but ended up buying in the city with about a 6 kilometre / 10 minute commute.


No, it doesn't include traffic! It's either that or drive to where I work now which is 40 mins away and then get a lift with my co worker which would be another 45 mins. So I would still have to add 40 mins to both ends of my work day. 

Don't think I'll be able to run during lunch as I usually only take half an hour and I don't want to go back into the office in the afternoon looking like a lobster and being all sweaty! lol.

That's ok for you then! My new commute is going to be to a client. Orginally the idea was that I'd split my time between working there and working remotely here, but the client has no way of me to work remotely. ARRGGHHH


----------



## LtHuff (May 20, 2011)

Aye an hour and 10 minutes is not fun.  My old job if there wasn't any traffic it was 50 minutes and when we had traffic (which was all the time) i ranged from 1 hour to 1 hour and 40 minutes.  With my new job its 15 min.  

The effect on your run will be noticeable, especially if you try to go after work.  You may want to see if you can get up early enough to do it before work?


----------



## Misty-Eyed (May 20, 2011)

Yeah, I thought about the morning. The only problem with that (minus the whole having to be VERY motivated when dragging myself out of bed) is that there's no way I can run on a completely empty stomach. Neither can I run when I've just eaten, obviously. So I'd have to get up, have a small snack and then wait half an hour till I go on my run. 8pm bed times, here I come!

Well.. we'll see how it goes. Maybe if I go with my co worker I could run when we get back here before I drive home.


----------



## LtHuff (May 24, 2011)

We ran 2.75 miles last night in 35 min.  Wife's pace is slowing down   Having a hard time keeping her motivated.  Now we go out of town for 6 days and will have to run while seeing her parents, attending a wedding and a graduation.  Will be tough but i think we can do it.  

My biggest fear is that I head off to some training for 6 weeks in Arizona and she probably won't continue with what we started.  Any suggestions on how to keep her motivated and sticking with the workout?


----------



## dreamintwilight (May 24, 2011)

Hi LTHuff - Could your wife find a running partner while you are away? I've always found it's easier to stick with something when someone else is relying on you.  Maybe you could find a couple people to join you while you run so when you leave they'll already have some sort of routine together.

I've been entertaining the idea of running for a long time and never got started. Mostly it's because we haven't had the money to invest in some decent shoes. Both of our pairs of sneakers are worn out, and form everything I've read your running shoes should be separate from your casual shoes anyway. Anyone have any suggestions for good shoes within a limited budget? I don't necessarily need the latest designer shoes, but I also want to get quality shoes that last for a reasonable amount of time and don't injure me.

Today my husband and I are going to do the first day of the  Couch to 5K program. We haven't entirely committed to doing the program, but I felt like running today, so we're going to try it out. I'm hoping it sticks because I could sure use to lose at least 5 lbs. I've reached a weight this past month that I've never been before and it depresses me how I look in a lot of my clothes. We had been going to the gym for a  couple months and have been slacking for the past month and a half. It just seems like it takes more effort to get in the car and drive 15 min. to the gym when we could be biking/walking/running on the trails 5 min. from our place.

So, we'll see how it goes! My only annoyance with working out outside is the need for bug spray!


----------



## tiloah (May 24, 2011)

Good luck with the program. I hope you keep it up!

LtHuff - It has been my experience that you can't motivate anyone but yourself. She has to be the one to take the initiative and have the interest. Even if her pace is slowing down encourage her to keep going and be supportive. She's still out there, even if she's a bit slower! No need for a frowny face. 

While you are at training, will you have the internet? I started the Couch to 5k with a friend a few hours away and kept track of my runs in a Google doc we could both edit. It was pretty satisfying to color in my cell for the day and write how far I'd gone. She didn't commit to it so my own interest in it waned, but it might work for you?


----------



## Misty-Eyed (May 25, 2011)

Congrats on trying it out, Marissa! I was very poor when I started running and I got a pair of decent running shoes on amazon for £30. I'd look up what that was in $, but I'm at work. I love them! I was reluctant to spend the money incase I didn't keep up the running. But 9 months on and I'm still getting my money out of them! You're right though. Don't run in everyday trainers. Running shoes feel so comfy when running and they'll help you to avoid injuring yourself. 

I also started running to lose weight but also to get me fit. It didn't work though (on the weight loss). Instead my legs and bum got super toned. It's only since I started cutting down a lot on what I've been eating (and keeping up with the running) that I've started to lose weight. I lost 2lbs last week and I'm hoping to keep it up! 

Have a good run!


----------



## dreamintwilight (May 25, 2011)

Wowee, so the first day was killer. I felt like I was going to die. My husband felt the same way too. I thought it would be challenging, but I didn't really think it would be as difficult as it was. We'd always done the cardio machines when we went to the gym for 20-30 minutes, so I thought that might make the first day kind of easy. And alternating between 60 minutes of jogging and 90 seconds of walking doesn't sound like it would be so hard, but I was very wrong, haha.

But...right as we were walking out the door to start out walking warm-up, my husband told me "We should probably cancel our gym membership." So, that kind of made me feel better about the money we're wasting by not going to the gym and my lack of motivation to go there as of lately. I'm hoping that means we'll be more motivated to get outside and exercise more. Especially now that the weather is pleasant to be outside. The winter time may be another story, but for now I think we're going to try and take advantage of exercising outside--for FREE.

I've been looking on websites like endless.com, 6pm.com, and zappos.com that offer discounted name brand shoes. So, we may try ordering from some of those places. I've ordered shoes from endless and Zappos before and the free return shipping is nice when/if shoes don't end up fitting properly. I haven't thought to check on Amazon to see how the pricing is compared to other sites. My most recent experience with sneakers confuses me. In high school I had a pair of Adidas cross-trainers (size 7.5 USA) that were very comfortable. I'm typically a size 6.5, but my mom wanted me to "grow into" the shoes. I only wore them for trips to theme parks where I'd need to walk a lot or moving things, etc. Basically, I didn't wear them a whole heck of a lot. So, I kept them through college.When the rubber started to peel back on the toes, I decided to look into getting a new pair of shoes. So, I went to Sports Authority and bought a pair of Nike running shoes in 6.5. But, I could tell soon after that they might not have fit right because I'd experience some numbness on the sides of my feet if I wason the cardio machine too long. And I would get shin splints if I walked too much in them.

So, I actually wore my Adidas (I kept them for "dirty" work since they were still in decent condition) yesterday for my first day of C25K and they were SOOOO comfy! No shin splints either.

So...has anyone read about buying one size larger in running shoes? I read that recently on a running website and wondered if that was maybe my problem with the Nikes I bought in college. I thought this whole time that maybe the style of sneaker wasn't appropriate for me because the toe bed narrows more for a running sneaker than a cross-trainer. Do you guys wear your true size or one size larger for your running shoes?

Also...has/did anyone experienced their skin flushing very easily after running? I have never really been an outdoorsy exercise person, so I don't know if it's something that goes along with true cardio workout or if it's that I'm more sensitive to heat now that I'm on medications. In other threads I've mentioned my increased heat sensitivity since starting medications where I'll sometimes get heat rash. But, this is different. I just get red and splotchy, but it's not raised or itchy. I just look flushed all over my arms, legs, and torso...maybe my cheeks too. Does anyone else experience that? I don't really want to kill myself, if at all possible, haha. I also got a killer headache after we finished running too. My husband said it was endorphins. Anyone else have headaches?

Sorry for all the questions/information. I'm done for now.


----------



## Misty-Eyed (May 25, 2011)

Well done Marisa!! I hope it keeps you motivated to do it even more! 

I'm not sure with the shoe size. My feet are different sizes from each other anyway, just to make things more difficult! But with the skin flushing.. YES!!! I honestly look like a lobster after every run. My face is bright red and my chest and arms get red too. They do tend to get red when I'm hot anyway, my mum always thinks I've gotten burnt but it's just the heat. Blood vessels rise to the surface of the skin when you get hot to cool down your blood and therefore your body. That's why you probably look flushed. 

As to the headaches.. are you sure you're drinking plenty before you go out? Dehydration can give you a headache.


----------



## tiloah (May 25, 2011)

I'm a huge proponent of going to a running store and having your gait analyzed. Your feet/legs/back are too important to mess around with. Buy a good pair of shoes, it will be worth the money. (I saved some money recently by buying last year's model).

When I bought my recent running shoes, the guy based it off of your shoe size at the widest part of your foot. That might be a size up for most people? He said it doesn't matter if there's extra room in the toe box (as long as there's enough room), but it does matter that it fits the other parts of your foot. Does that make sense?

If you feel like you're going to die - slow down! You can keep running just drop your pace a little. It'll come with time.

My face flushes now and it never used to and I hate it! It never occurred to me that it might be medication related... I think my body just isn't as efficient at getting rid of heat. For me it's mostly my cheeks and they feel really hot. After a run I come in and get a tall glass of cold water and press my face with a wet washcloth until I cool down. In any case, I think it's natural. I know it happened to a lot of my peers when I was on track.

Hopefully you don't get another headache after working out. I know that there is such a thing as exercise induced migraine, which you might want to keep an eye out for. But maybe your body just gave you a headache 'cause you did something it's not used to.

Anyhow, nice work, and keep it up!


----------



## dreamintwilight (May 25, 2011)

Well, I'm glad that the flushing seems to be pretty normal 

The headache seemed to go away after a bit. It could have been due to dehydration, though I DO NOT SWEAT. I tried to make sure I drank 16 oz. of water right before we ran. I probably should have had more, but we kind of decided at the last second to go running and I didn't have a whole lot of time to drink water. I didn't want to drink too much and feel sloshy or get cramps which sometimes happens when I drink too much and then do something strenuous. I guess I'll have to prepare a bit more in advance next time and make sure I get at least 32 oz. in my body before we go. But, yeah...if it was dehydration it could have been because I didn't drink enough beforehand, but not because I sweat it all out.

What is exercise induced migraine? Is it something that may prevent me from being able to run possibly? I've had a migraine before and it wasn't nearly as bad as that. But hopefully it doesn't happen again next time. We'll see if drinking extra water helps.

A while back last year my husband and I went to a New Balance store and had our gait and feet analyzed when we were thinking of running. I turned out to have neutral pronation and I think he might have been an overpronator. I can't remember if she said anything about our gait.

When I read about getting one size larger shoe for running, I also read that you should have some extra room in the toe bed because it should almost feel as if you don't even have shoes on. So, your toes shouldn't be touching any part of the front of your shoe, which I now know is my numbness problem with the Nike shoes I have.

There is a running store right down the street from us. I was wondering if we should go in there and have someone analyze us again and compare the info we got from New Balance. They might know more than some place like New Balance where it's still a big chain corporation. And I've read the place down the street is often a meeting place for many groups that run 5Ks, school track teams, etc. So, they probably know a lot. And it might be fun to check out their specialty running gear too. 

As far as dying...I don't think it'd be possible for me to slow down anymore than I am already going. I tried to slow down as I felt more winded. I think it doesn't help that we're running on the trails which alternate in incline. So, perhaps I just need to stop jogging early and walk if I'm feeling too awful. I didn't get the headache until the very end too. So, could be lack of oxygen too.

Thanks for the encouragement ladies!


----------



## tiloah (May 25, 2011)

Trust me, you can go slower! It took me a long time to come to terms with the fact that I run slower than I walk (I mean, how sad is that!?). I am NOT naturally built for endurance. But I'm faster now than I used to be.

I didn't mean to imply I thought you had exercise induced migraine. But if you start getting headaches consistently after exercise you might want to get that checked out. It can happen!

It's much better to drink water throughout the day (every day, but especially on days you exercise) than to drink right before you run. Like you said, you don't want to feel "sloshy" and your body can't process the water that quickly to use it during your run anyway.

If you know your foot type that's a good start. It's a pretty expensive mistake to get the wrong shoes. I am a neutral pronator and I ended up with shoes that gave me calluses on the outsides of my feet, because they made me supinate! That was even after going to a shoe store, the guy looked at my previous pair of shoes (the wear) instead of watching me walk/run. Most shoe stores will allow you to exchange if they help you and you end up with something that doesn't work.


----------



## dreamintwilight (May 25, 2011)

I have a feeling I will be walking faster than a job then initially because I was basically at walking speed at my slowest job! Haha. I've never been very good at endurance (or agility for that matter)!

Yeah, I understand you weren't necessarily saying I had that  I was just curious if it was different than regular migraines, other than the fact that they are triggered by exercising.  I'll definitely keep them in mind...no pun intended! 

I definitely drink water throughout the day, but perhaps if I'm going to be running I need to drink more than usual. I guess I'll have to figure that out as I go along too.

I appreciate all the tips and advice from everyone! Maybe this weekend we can go to the running store and see if they have anything else to add as far as the shoe options and other advice.


----------



## tiloah (May 25, 2011)

Oh I think symptomatically they are exactly the same. I mean other than they vary from person to person and migraine to migraine. But the correlation is pretty direct (exercise then migraine) in the people who experience them. I get migraines but not from exercise. If exercise gave me migraines though I would not be a happy bunny!


----------



## dreamintwilight (May 25, 2011)

Yeah, I've thankfully only ever had one migraine in my entire life. I do not envy anyone who gets them frequently. It would be pretty hard to motivate myself to exercise if I knew I was going to experience a migraine. Yuck.


----------



## hawkeye (May 26, 2011)

Great work Marisa.  The first bit starting out is the hardest.


----------



## tiloah (May 26, 2011)

dreamintwilight said:


> Yeah, I've thankfully only ever had one migraine in my entire life. I do not envy anyone who gets them frequently. It would be pretty hard to motivate myself to exercise if I knew I was going to experience a migraine. Yuck.


Seriously! It's hard enough to motivate without knowing you're going to be "rewarded" with a migraine at the end! Yeesh!


----------



## LtHuff (Jun 1, 2011)

Alright back from the vacation!  Sad to say we didn't run once   We made up excuses and blah blah, too much rain etc.  Anywho will get back to it now.  Diesanduhr I will have to try out that site you were talking about with your friend on Google Docs.  

With running shoes I went to a place that measures everything.  The people there genuinely care about what you are putting on your feet.  Most of the time they are avid runner's themselves.  I don't go to a store like that any longer because I use the Vibram Five Fingers to run in (trying to go minimalistic).  Anyone else run in them?  I love mine!


----------



## hawkeye (Jun 1, 2011)

When I bought my shoes I went to a running sore that looked at your running / foot pattern and movements and made recommendations regarding the best shoe for you.

I haven't been out running at all in the past 2 weeks.....we just had a baby on the 21st.  Did go out for a walk on Sunday with the stroller though.


----------



## dreamintwilight (Jun 1, 2011)

Today was Day 4 for us! We actually repeated Week 1 and will start Week 2 on Sunday. Today I FINALLY felt like my breathing was controlled the whole time. This time I tied a wet handkerchief around my neck while I ran to help me cool if (since I don't sweat!). I don't know if it was the combo of the wet rag and the weather being cooler than it was on Monday or if I'm improving, but I barely felt winded by the end of the 20 min!!

We'll see on Friday if it was a fluke or not  But I am happy with how today went. And I was really not feeling like running either. Yay!


----------



## tiloah (Jun 2, 2011)

dreamintwilight said:


> Today was Day 4 for us! We actually repeated Week 1 and will start Week 2 on Sunday. Today I FINALLY felt like my breathing was controlled the whole time. This time I tied a wet handkerchief around my neck while I ran to help me cool if (since I don't sweat!). I don't know if it was the combo of the wet rag and the weather being cooler than it was on Monday or if I'm improving, but I barely felt winded by the end of the 20 min!!
> 
> We'll see on Friday if it was a fluke or not  But I am happy with how today went. And I was really not feeling like running either. Yay!


That's awesome! Keep it up!


----------



## tiloah (Jun 2, 2011)

hawkeye said:


> When I bought my shoes I went to a running sore that looked at your running / foot pattern and movements and made recommendations regarding the best shoe for you.
> 
> I haven't been out running at all in the past 2 weeks.....we just had a baby on the 21st.  Did go out for a walk on Sunday with the stroller though.


Hey walking is good for you too.


----------



## Misty-Eyed (Jun 2, 2011)

hawkeye said:


> When I bought my shoes I went to a running sore that looked at your running / foot pattern and movements and made recommendations regarding the best shoe for you.
> 
> I haven't been out running at all in the past 2 weeks.....we just had a baby on the 21st.  Did go out for a walk on Sunday with the stroller though.


Aww congrats!! That's amazing news! 

I've been out in a week either  Had a busy weekend and been working miles away from home. I'm aiming to pick it back up tomorrow.


----------



## dreamintwilight (Jun 2, 2011)

I forgot to mention...at the end of my run I noticed a funny feeling on the bottom of my shoe. I thought I had stepped in something. Turned out, the sole of my shoe was falling off and flopping around!

Great...I may have to bust out the super glue. We just laid down a good chunk of money on our sick kitty. No extra money for new shoes right now! Haha... It's either that or try wearing my Nike shoes, which I'm afraid might give me shin splints or make my toes go numb. Which option do you guys think is better? LOL


----------



## Misty-Eyed (Jun 4, 2011)

Wow I just decided to make the most of the nice weather and very late sunset and my run was amazing!!! Even though it was speed work it felt effortless. 

I can usually tell how well my run is going to go from how my legs feel on my 5 min warm up run and I knew I was going to be in for a good one.

Hope everyone else's running is going well!


----------



## dreamintwilight (Jun 4, 2011)

Didn't get a chance to go running yesterday because the super glue didn't end up working. We decided to go to the running store down the street from our house today and we both ended up getting ASICS! Woohoo!

Can't wait to run in them later, weather permitting!


----------



## hawkeye (Jun 4, 2011)

dreamintwilight said:


> Didn't get a chance to go running yesterday because the super glue didn't end up working. We decided to go to the running store down the street from our house today and we both ended up getting ASICS! Woohoo!
> 
> Can't wait to run in them later, weather permitting!


When I did the gait analysis, I ended up selecting the ASICS Keyano. It's been a great shoe.


----------



## tiloah (Jun 4, 2011)

I love new running shoes! I was told you should replace them once a year or every 300 miles, whichever comes first, but who can afford that!? I just replaced mine (after two years I think) and I realized just how badly I needed to!

Trying them on in the store I couldn't tell which ones were more comfortable. I was all, "Uh, they all feel like running on pillows."


----------



## TwinkleToes (Jun 4, 2011)

New shoes are the best! How are things going?

I've run 3 5k's this year and they've been great.  However, i'm a little discouraged and have gotten away from running, because of the fact that I had a flare in the middle of my last 5k.  I was at mile 2.5 and there were no bathrooms anywhere.  I freaked out, and was scared I would have to go behind a bush somewhere.  Plus, there were cops everywhere because they shut down a road for the race.  I was so embarrassed, and I finished the race without having to do that.  But, now I find it happens a lot - I get into the swing of things, start feeling good, and BAM - I have to go to the bathroom.  Now, i'm scared to run outside again...and i'm not sure what to do anymore.  I don't want to let this control my life, because I used to get so much joy from running outside.  

Any advice, anyone?


----------



## hawkeye (Aug 25, 2011)

Thought I'd bump this up.  How is the running going?  I am just getting back into it during daddyhood, only been out for a run about 5 times since May


----------



## tiloah (Aug 25, 2011)

Haven't been running at all, been skating quite a bit. Signed up for Vegas this winter though... uggh! First practice is Saturday 8:30 AM!


----------



## dreamintwilight (Aug 25, 2011)

We had been doing really well. Got up to Week 5 and then the weather got bad and interfered with our running schedule. Then we both got new jobs and we haven't been able to figure out how to fit it into our weekly routine. We did get passes to the local walking track though for days where the weather is crummy. I'd like to get back into it again.


----------



## LtHuff (Aug 26, 2011)

since we just joined Team Challenge Denver, we will be doing A LOT of running prepping for the half marathon in December.  Our first group workout is this Saturday at 745AM.  Lil early but oh well, should be fun hanging with other Crohnies.


----------



## Misty-Eyed (Aug 26, 2011)

I have also been badly slacking due to lack of time and colds/cough etc. I am still going to kettle bell class still though. 

Think I'm kind of slcking as well because I know I'm going to have to give it up for a good few months in oct


----------



## LtHuff (Aug 28, 2011)

Misty-Eyed said:


> Think I'm kind of slcking as well because I know I'm going to have to give it up for a good few months in oct


Why do you have to give up in Oct?


----------



## Misty-Eyed (Aug 29, 2011)

Because that's when I'm getting my panproctocolectomy done. Strictly no strenuous exercise for 3 months.

Just hope I don't loose too much of what I'm achieved so far!


----------



## LtHuff (Aug 31, 2011)

Did 4 miles last night at an easy pace (10:30min/mile) and have to run for 45 minutes tonight...going to see if i can keep it closer to 10:00min mile.


----------



## hawkeye (Sep 2, 2011)

Sticking to the walking this week.  Went out for 2 hour long walks and will try to get out for a run on the weekend.


----------



## Twila (Sep 2, 2011)

Yay everyone! Thank you so much for giving me hope that I will be able to make it further than the washing machine!! I used to run 3x week and I miss it so much!


----------



## LtHuff (Sep 6, 2011)

Whew just got back from labor day vacation back in Nebraska.  Went for my required hour long run :0/    So i decided to run my wife's parents to my father's who lives out in the country.  I was able to make it, but had to run past his house because my hour wasn't up.  Ended up running 6.26 miles in one hour with strong cross/head winds.  Longest I have run in quite some time!


----------



## Misty-Eyed (Sep 6, 2011)

Running in Nebraska doesn't count.. there are no hills! Quite literally!  

Congrats though, that's an impressive milage for an hour!


----------



## Sha0913 (Sep 8, 2011)

Did the guts and glory run for the ccfa in ocean city nj in August, finished in 33 minutes, very proud of myself, my first 5k.  Shannon


----------



## hawkeye (Sep 8, 2011)

Shannon- 

33 min is a great time for your first 5k


----------



## LtHuff (Sep 12, 2011)

Misty-Eyed said:


> Running in Nebraska doesn't count.. there are no hills! Quite literally!
> 
> Congrats though, that's an impressive milage for an hour!


There were hills in the beginning, luckily it flattened out...but instead of hills i had 20-30 mph winds :/  Wasn't able to run at all last week with late nights at work then the prep for the colonoscopy, colonoscopy then drill for the military.  Now I get an endoscopy...that pill thing is HUGE!


----------



## hawkeye (Sep 13, 2011)

Did 3 km in 20:35 tonight with a good helping of hills


----------



## tiloah (Sep 13, 2011)

4 miles today. Slower than the power walkers, but I was out there.


----------



## LtHuff (Sep 14, 2011)

diesanduhr said:


> 4 miles today. Slower than the power walkers, but I was out there.


Wow great job.  Wife and I ran for 45-47 minutes yesterday.  I had a week and half off and I am feeling it today.  My pace was slow in the second half but first half i was doing about an 8 min mile for 3 miles...then flat out died!  Ended up at 4.27 miles.


----------



## lilbit (Sep 28, 2011)

I started Couch to 5k yesterday. If I can keep running through the stomach cramps I think I'll be able to finish. I'm super out of shape...like never exercised out of shape. I've been affraid of losing weight but I'm sure not gaining any sitting around doing nothing either. You guys are proof that crohnies CAN stay fit! Thanks for the posts.


----------



## tiloah (Oct 4, 2011)

Yes lilbit! Even before my surgery there were days when I would double over in pain every few minutes during a run. I'm sure I looked ridiculous, but there are a lot of times we look ridiculous...

Good luck with the Couch to 5k. Keep us updated with your progress. Just starting is something to be proud of!


----------



## tiloah (Nov 17, 2011)

How you doing guys?

I started running with Team Challenge, but I was getting irritation on my bum so I took a couple weeks off in case the running was causing it. Turns out my bum is just irritated.

So now I'm starting back at square one. Tonight I tried out the newfangled machines at my apartment. The treadmill has an option where you can set your heart rate and it will adjust the speed to keep you there. It shut down twice on me because I exceeded the goal by too much. You would think it would just slow you down for a while, but nope! You're done. So I'm not sure exactly how far I ran tonight but it was hopefully somewhere around three miles.

There's a new derby league closer to where I live. I tried them out last night and they were very nice. I am tired and sore.


----------



## hawkeye (Nov 18, 2011)

Whweww....good to see this thread start up again. Just getting back into it here also.  Haven't had the time to run between work, the little guy and everything else.  I was out twice this week for 2-20 minute runs and managed to do 2.5 k and 2.7 k.  I ran 2 and 1's (run for 2 minutes and walk for a minute) as I am trying to get my endurance back up.


----------



## tiloah (Nov 18, 2011)

Awesome, keep up the good work. I am tired today so I'm resting.


----------



## CD041491 (Nov 19, 2011)

Starting this today!! I always end up burning myself out when i run, so this looks like the perfect way to really ease into it! Plus, it'll be easier with all the support on this forum


----------



## tiloah (Nov 19, 2011)

Yay! Good luck. Keep us updated with your progress.


----------



## hawkeye (Nov 19, 2011)

Went out at 7:15 this morning  - managed to do 3k in a little over 21 minutes.  Nice crisp morning  -4 deg. Cel. just cold enough for a t-shirt and medium weight fleece.


----------



## tiloah (Nov 19, 2011)

Nice! I keep meaning to run outside again but somehow I never get out there before 7 p.m. at which point it's been dark for quite a while.


----------



## hawkeye (Nov 19, 2011)

I was up at 6:30 for a feeding with the little guy so I decided to go out early and get the run done.  I was out twice in the evenings earlier in the week, not only is it getting dark early, but it can be a bit harder mentally after a long day.


----------



## tiloah (Nov 20, 2011)

Yea, exactly. When the weather is nasty it's so tempting to stay in bed under the warm blankets too (on the weekends at least).

I'm getting frustrated with these treadmills. It only gives you 30 seconds before it erases your workouts if you pause it! But it does let you save to USB. So my workout is saved in three different parts (I had to pause it to run to the bathroom). D:

I've started a resistance training regimen too. It's not very exciting right now but hopefully I can spice it up once it becomes routine. I love to bench press and I was very excited to find a machine that doesn't require a spotter.


----------



## hawkeye (Nov 20, 2011)

Nasty weather - Boxing Day last year - I got up to run downtown with a running group that my wife and I sometimes run with - the car slid down the driveway and I had to park on the road - the driveway was too icy to back the car into the garage. I took this as a hint and parked the car and went back to bed.

Managed to go out this morning and do 2.8 k in about 20 minutes.  I am still doing 2 and 1's but might try running for 3 minutes and walking for a minute this week. I kind of ran in a group this morning with my wife who is getting back into running as well and someone noted that given my pace I should try the 3 and 1's this week.  Ran on a harbourfront trail this morning  - weather was great about 10 deg. C (51F) but windy - 25 mph winds.

I ran a bit on the treadmill last winter at the gym after work, it wasn't bad - just not as exciting as running outside. I may try some core training with stretch tubing, I did a bit of this last year and it seemed to help.


----------



## hawkeye (Nov 25, 2011)

Got out a couple of nights this week and did sets of run for 3 minutes, walk for a minute.Got between 2.5 and 3 k done both nights.

Winter has hit, got 25 cm (10 inches) of snow here Wednesday,


----------



## LtHuff (Nov 29, 2011)

Keep it up hakweye...it will pay off huge!  Wife and I started running doing 1x1, 2x1 etc  After a few months she is now doing 8x1 and I was able to do 8 miles without resting.  I have since injured my leg and am doing 1 mile walk 1 min for the half marathon this weekend, but were talking about it last night just how much we have improved in relatively short time.  The weather and time change has messed with us and unfortunately don't run as much as we should, but we get out enough to maintain our current conditioning.


----------



## hawkeye (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks.  My goal is to keep working at it and get back to 10 and 1's again.


----------

